# Liberty Movement > Rand Paul Forum >  Rand Paul - It's Time For Us To Resist!

## CaptUSA

Spread this far and wide:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyDC_I3oGJg

———

[Mod Edit: New link]




https://rumble.com/vkx73i-defiant-ra...all-of-us.html

----------


## TheTexan

This

----------


## sam1952

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to CaptUSA again.

----------


## tod evans



----------


## A. Havnes

Finally, someone making sense!  I wonder if he'll be accused of "inciting violence" once the false flag gets underway?

----------


## tod evans



----------


## CaptUSA

> 


Yikes.  I don't Twitter, but went over to his page to read some comments.  I won't be doing that again!!

There are some completely brainwashed people out there - and they seem to love Twitter.

----------


## TheTexan

> Yikes.  I don't Twitter, but went over to his page to read some comments.  I won't be doing that again!!
> 
> There are some completely brainwashed people out there - and they seem to love Twitter.


lol Twitter is a leftist cesspool.  basically by design

----------


## donnay

I stand with Rand!

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

This is not about you or me or ..... it is about Alex Jones! Nobody is trying to silence your right to freedom of speech or the press! But we can't have.....

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> *Sen. Rand Paul: Mask mandates and lockdowns from petty tyrants? No, not again. Choose freedom
> Resist. They can’t arrest us all. They can’t keep all your kids home from school*
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/mask...-sen-rand-paul
> 
> By Sen. Rand Paul
> 
> *Resist.* 
> 
> ...





Thanks, Brother.  I reposted.

----------


## TheTexan

Rand Paul President of Southern States of America 2022

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Shameless cross post, but this needs to be seen *everywhere*.
> ...


Being in the "U.S. Political News" sub-forum doesn't really result in more views. I've tested how many views a post gets depending upon which sub-forum it is in. It's basically the same. People know how to use the "New Posts" and "Today's Posts" buttons, or if they want to go the hard route, they use the "Forums" button and then look to see if there are recent posts in the sub-forums.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Being in the "U.S. Political News" sub-forum doesn't really result in more views. I've tested how many views a post gets depending upon which sub-forum it is in. It's basically the same. People know how to use the "New Posts" and "Today's Posts" buttons, or if they want to go the hard route, they use the "Forums" button and then look to see if there are recent posts in the sub-forums.


If you feel the need to merge it, go ahead.

I'm hard headed and have always looked for new content "the hard way" that you just described.

----------


## CaptUSA

> If you feel the need to merge it, go ahead.
> 
> I'm hard headed and have always looked for new content "the hard way" that you just described.


No need to merge it!  In fact, this is a great thread and should probably be re-posted every few days just so people remember.

It's time to resist!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> No need to merge it!  In fact, this is a great thread and should probably be re-posted every few days just so people remember.
> 
> It's time to resist!!


Past time.

----------


## CaptUSA

> Past time.


Better late than never, though...












DO NOT COMPLY!

----------


## wizardwatson

People are much more interested in posting their support of resisting x, y, and z than they are of doing anything about it.

RP 2008 was a unifying grassroots activity.  What are we going to unify around?

Point is "resisting", a.k.a don't submit, civil disobience, quit your job, gather evidence of crimes, and all that ultimately wear us down, tire us out, and 'out us' as people who should be 'on the list'.

"It will wake people up!", they say.  To do what?  Get them on the list as well?

RP 2008 was a positive, unifying, outside the accounted-for strategy that came at the machine sideways.  We have to do that, only moreso, today.

The internet of 2008 was more open.  Since around the time, the militaries of pretty much every big country has been perfecting the weaponization of social media.  Censorship and narrative control in cyberspace is now the standard.  Any movement which hopes to achieve the strategic asymmetry of RP 2008 must account for this fact and build a network based on transparency and verified identities.  I also think "sign waving", i.e. street-level picketing, door-to-door man-on-the-street type activities (albeit in very small groups to stay under the antifa-attracting threshhold) is even more important.  Any online ad buying, social media ad buying, etc. is going to be controlled by big tech.  

I do not think "make our own liberty oriented twitter" is the answer.  

Censorship is not the root problem.  The root problem is we have no base of operations, no unifying front like in 2008.  We were censored in '08 as well.  But we were unified, and we got the word out however we could.  

However you slice it, the problem comes down to old-fashioned organization and leadership.  Most of what I see from all the talking heads in the liberty circles is the same.  "Get out there!  Resist!  Quit your job!  Refuse the vaccine!  Take your kids out of public school!  Don't wear a mask even if you get arrested!"

Easy for talking heads to say.  But I have to go to the store to buy groceries, so I wear the mask to save time.  Not sending my kid to public school isn't easy if you can't afford private and they're too young to stay home alone and home-school.  Simply martyring ourselves alone because "empire bad" is just a reaction based on perceived principle.  Where is the community?  What do we stand for?  Who are my allies?

We need revival, and as a Christian I can say that within Christendom there is a similarly desperate need for revival.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Become ungovernable!

----------


## jmdrake

> It's also time to starting get RPF forums enthusiastic again.  Rand is getting more aggressive and will probably make a run in 2024.
> 
> I wasn't here from the beginning, but there was still a lot of excitement on RPF in 2012.  It's time to get rockin' & rollin' again.  It's time to infuse this site with the excitement that has waned.
> 
> 
> Rand Paul 2024
> 
> 
> Rand Paul 2024!
> ...


This I can fully support!

----------


## jmdrake

> Past time.






Getting Rand Paul elected to the senate makes all of the disappointment worth it.  Rand Paul is the leader of the resistance.

----------


## lx43

If Rand starts doing this regularly to have his campaign about join the resistance or something like that then I would go all in like I did with his dad in donating/canvassing.   I hate to say this but Rand seems to have been playing footsie too much for my taste with the establishment.

----------


## CaptUSA

> If Rand starts doing this regularly to have his campaign about join the resistance or something like that then I would go all in like I did with his dad in donating/canvassing.   I hate to say this but Rand seems to have been playing footsie too much for my taste with the establishment.


Today, Rand linked to this collection of studies on the efficacy of masking policies.  Please check it out.  I don't see him stopping any time soon.

https://www.city-journal.org/do-mask...Vlmk9WnWgPxNA0




> In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> This I can fully support!


Hell yes, man.  Rand Paul should be the spark that brings this place back to where it was in 2007.  This Corona crap is the perfect issue to rally around.

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/LPMisesCaucus/st...24151303344134

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> While $Trillion taxpayers money has been spent on economically crippling  lockdowns and Vax by a GOP led administration, asking a question why  there was no resistance movement then is a "derail"?   
> 
> Reactive and selective talk solely of "masks and Fauci"  while ignoring  the bigger picture can even inadvertently help mask the full story of  Operation Warp Speed project and role of all those involved.


You left out this part, is anything inaccurate there?

If this is not a movement by MAGA hat wearers and MAGA enablers, then my post is way out of line and should be removed.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> People are much more interested in posting their support of resisting x, y, and z than they are of doing anything about it.
> 
> RP 2008 was a unifying grassroots activity.  What are we going to unify around?
> 
> Point is "resisting", a.k.a don't submit, civil disobience, quit your job, gather evidence of crimes, and all that ultimately wear us down, tire us out, and 'out us' as people who should be 'on the list'.
> 
> "It will wake people up!", they say.  To do what?  Get them on the list as well?
> 
> RP 2008 was a positive, unifying, outside the accounted-for strategy that came at the machine sideways.  We have to do that, only moreso, today.
> ...


The masses have swallowed the Koolaid. People now respond by emotion rather than rational thought. Science is now propagated opinion that cannot be questioned. "I don't need you to get me elected, I need you once I am elected."

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------

